# BBC Breakfast



## Pearlie (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry, was anyone else a teensy bit irritated by the pregnant at 45, by accident whoops, woman giving us the 'do be careful' message on breakfast tv? (And a tad hopeful?)


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Didnt see it but yes i would have been iratated too.

Seems when you hoped to become pregnant naturally it doesnt happen but those who arent trying do get pregnant.  

Life is so unfair sometimes...

Good luck to us all


----------



## Pearlie (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep. I guess it's just luck.


----------

